# Suche so was sie X3 online oder Battlestar Galactica online ohne Pay to win



## Reaper14 (31. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
wie ich im Titel schon geschreiben habe suche ich ein Spiel das so ähnlich ist wie X3 (egal welche Version) nur online. Ich spiele jetzt schon länger X3 TC und langsam wir es einfach langweilig weil man halt nie auf andere Spieler triff( wie auch ist ja offline). Ich hab es jetzt mit BSGO versucht kann ich aber mit dem Bezahlmodel nicht anfreunden. Die meisten Schiffe vorallem die Guten bekommt man nur gegen Cubits (Bezahlwährung) und die bekommt man als reiner Free2Play spieler kaum. Ich habe nichts gegen was Zahlen aber es sollte halt jeder das gleiche Bezahlen und man sollte nicht durch mehr Zahlen mehr Vorteile haben. Kurzum ich suche ein Online Weltraum spiel ohne Pay2Win.
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## XT1024 (31. Juli 2013)

EVE Online is a Massive Multiplayer Online Roleplaying Space Game - EVE Online 

So viel Auswahl gibt es in dem Bereich ja nicht.

 http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...-play-etc/211828-sammelthread-eve-online.html


----------

